# Suche Diablo3 Gästepass



## Minimalx (22. Mai 2012)

Hey an alle,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Diablo3 Gästepass. Ich weiss es ist schwer bei so vielen Leuten noch einen zu bekommen, aber vielleicht habe ich ja hier ein wenig Glück und jemand ist bereit für eine gute Tat ;D . Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, da ich das Spiel vor dem Kauf gerne antesten würde, erst recht wie es mit meiner Performance läuft. Also wenn jemand noch einen übrig hat und diesen auch gern verschenken würde, hoffe ich auf eine PM in meinem Briefkasten.

Vielen dank schonmal 
Minimalx


----------



## Minimalx (23. Mai 2012)

Habe einen Key gefunden, nochmal danke an dieser Stelle.


----------

